# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Kính nghiệm chọn mua vitme

## taih2

Hiện tại em đang cần 2 cây vitme phi 16 bước 5 dài khoảng 70cm & 115cm. Em có hỏi giá 1 vài chỗ thì mỗi chỗ mỗi khác, em chẳng biết đâu mà lần. 

Làm sao để mình phân biệt được trục vitme của hãng nào sản xuất các bác ? Đai ốc thì nó có ghi rồi. 

Mấy bác làm máy ở Tphcm thì hay mua ở đâu ạ ?

Lúc chiều em có đi qua quận 8 không biết cha nào hốt sạch hết rồi ợ. Còn 1 cây dài 70cm mà phi 12 nên em không lấy. Về em tạc qua vĩnh viễn thì đóng cửa hết. Phù từ Long An em cưỡi ngựa lên cuối cùng về không.

----------


## thuhanoi

* Vít me cũ
- Vít me không rơ lỏng đai ốc 
- Xem xét vị trí đầu và giữa để phát hiện độ mòn, nếu có dấu hiệu mòn dù it cũng không nên mua
- Có đủ gối không, nếu không có thì cũng tốn kha khá cho khoản này đấy
- Phát hiện có rỉ sét rỗ rãnh chạy bi không, cái này hay gặp lắm 
- Vít me cũ thì không có chuyện "mút" bi xoay nặng tay đâu nhé, nếu "mút" là có thể do mòn hoặc mất bị nên  thay bi mới to hơn , dù mới hay cũ khi dốc vít me là đai ốc sẽ tự chạy xuống dưới liền
- ......... _nhờ các sư phụ bổ sung và hiệu chỉnh thêm_
* Vít me mới Trung Quốc
- Có một số hãng TQ đai ốc không có che chắn bụi ở đai ốc, đó là dấu hiệu đồ kém
- Che bụi ở 2 đầu đai ốc phải chắc chắn và các bộ phận nhựa phải sắc sảo và ôm khít
- ...............................
_Mới biết sơ sơ là vậy_

----------

anhcos, conga, taih2

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Thuhanoi , không phải vitme bi nào cũng dốc xuống là tự chạy xuống đâu ,chỉ có cấp chính xác C7 thì mới thế ,chứ cấp chính xác cao hơn thì phải tác động lực xoay mới xoay được .

Tuỳ theo mục đích xử dụng thì mới chọn loại phù hợp được... C7 thì lúc lắc tí xíu được , nhưng rơ dọc trục là không có , C5 trở lên chỉ có xoay thôi chứ không lúc lắc nghiêng ngữa được. Nếu phục vụ mục đích điêu khắc gỗ hay quảng cáo dùng tốc độ nhanh thì C7 phù hợp nhất , ít nhiều nó không dễ bị kẹt cứng khi bị bám bụi... Cẩn thận suy nghĩ khi lựa chọn , không phải lụm được cây chính xác cao là ngon.

----------

taih2, thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

bác cho e hỏi hai loại đai ốc tên như nhau thân trục như nhau mà cái của e nó có cái nắp đen bên trên bằng nhựa hình như hồi bi ở đấy thì loại nào ngon hơn

----------


## linhdt1121

> - Vít me cũ thì không có chuyện "mút" bi xoay nặng tay đâu nhé, nếu "mút" là có thể do mòn hoặc mất bị nên  thay bi mới to hơn , dù mới hay cũ khi dốc vít me là đai ốc sẽ tự chạy xuống dưới liền


cái này còn phụ thuộc vào buớc vitme nữa chứ bác,buớc 20 thì nó chạy tít mù luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

không lầm thì dòng ax này đường hồi bi nó chặn và trét 1 lớp eboxy không tháo được , do đó việc bảo trì và thay bi phải có dụng cụ và đạo cụ phù hợp , THK thì không có kí hiệu mã cấp chính xác hay thông số cụ thể , bác chịu khó dơn load catalogue về mà đọc chắc hiểu thông số nó hehehe. 

Cái block của bác có thêm option là vành nhựa chắn bụi nên ngon hơn , loại này bác dễ vệ sinh và bảo trì , tháo ra vào mỡ nhẹ nhàng hơn.... mà hình mờ quá em không nhìn rõ.

----------


## conga

> * Vít me cũ
> - Vít me không rơ lỏng đai ốc 
> - Xem xét vị trí đầu và giữa để phát hiện độ mòn, nếu có dấu hiệu mòn dù it cũng không nên mua
> - Có đủ gối không, nếu không có thì cũng tốn kha khá cho khoản này đấy
> - Phát hiện có rỉ sét rỗ rãnh chạy bi không, cái này hay gặp lắm 
> - Vít me cũ thì không có chuyện "mút" bi xoay nặng tay đâu nhé, nếu "mút" là có thể do mòn hoặc mất bị nên  thay bi mới to hơn , dù mới hay cũ khi dốc vít me là đai ốc sẽ tự chạy xuống dưới liền
> - ......... _nhờ các sư phụ bổ sung và hiệu chỉnh thêm_
> * Vít me mới Trung Quốc
> - Có một số hãng TQ đai ốc không có che chắn bụi ở đai ốc, đó là dấu hiệu đồ kém
> ...


Như em lấy 1 cây của bác Tài ( cùi bắp tiên sinh) chán èo, ko phải THK ợ, 2 cây của Huy lựu đạn thì độ zơ cao quá, em còn bỏ chưa dùng, đành dùng 1605 của taiwan, 250k/mét. hức

----------


## taih2

Phù !! Em vừa cưỡi ngựa từ Long An lên quận 12 đi về 2 bận ông cái mê.
Đến nơi thì thấy đai ốc nó không có bất gì thông số hay nhãn hiệu nào cả  :Frown:  Ít ra cũng có logo TBI chứ ạ

Vitme thì có vẻ nó yếu ớt, không biết kỹ thuật kiểu gì mà cắt vitme bị đen đầu ợ. 

Có 1 thanh vitme vặn đai ốc thì nhẹ nhàng, có đoạn nó khựng khựng em nghĩ là do nó thiếu bi không biết phải không ?

----------


## ahdvip

> Phù !! Em vừa cưỡi ngựa từ Long An lên quận 12 đi về 2 bận ông cái mê.
> Đến nơi thì thấy đai ốc nó không có bất gì thông số hay nhãn hiệu nào cả  Ít ra cũng có logo TBI chứ ạ
> 
> Vitme thì có vẻ nó yếu ớt, không biết kỹ thuật kiểu gì mà cắt vitme bị đen đầu ợ. 
> 
> Có 1 thanh vitme vặn đai ốc thì nhẹ nhàng, có đoạn nó khựng khựng em nghĩ là do nó thiếu bi không biết phải không ?


Thì nó cắt bằng máy cắt sắt nên phải đen thôi anh. Khựng thì 1 là cây vitme bị cấn móp, 2 là bụi ... , tới chỗ bị khựng nh kiểm tra cây vitme coi có bị gì không.

----------

